# LEEK meet Sun 15th June- 3pm curry-6pm bluewater



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

.............................







......................

Weather is getting better!!!! 8) 

As usual guy's another meet for Sunday 15th June.
If your up for it a curry first at 3pm  then onto bluewater for 6pm ,then onto the Wharf pub for around 6:45pm
Once again we are going to have a curry at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It's Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it all fresh from the menu! :wink:

.........................







..................























Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherdneame.co.uk/pubs/pub ... f_dartford
Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area? Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise  

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 
1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
3. KevtoTTy
4. Donners
5.
Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
3. KevtoTTy
4. Donners
5. Nando
6. a18eem


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi guys

Firstly, apologies for not making it to yet another meet. I just could not convince the Mrs to spend anymore time with more petrolheads after a week on the TTOC Alpine Tour.

Should be able to do this one for both please John.

Anyone going to Ace Cafe this coming Monday??

Kev


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I didn't want to be the first one to reply :lol:

pending disaster i should be ok for this


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> I didn't want to be the first one to reply :lol:
> 
> pending disaster i should be ok for this


There was no need as your name was already on the list!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't want to be the first one to reply :lol:
> ...


Bit presumptuous John :wink: I could of been washing my hair


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Well you should make the most of your hair.....look at me!!!  :wink:

Ok your on the list too Kev :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Should be fine for this one! I hope, I hope, I hope!...


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Should be fine for this one! I hope, I hope, I hope!...


Lets hope lets hope lets hope so then :lol: :wink:


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

well i am off work for this one, but i am on holiday in egypt for my birthday, so sorry guys can't make it this time. hopefully july 13th or 20th ???


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

audi_tt 83 said:


> well i am off work for this one, but i am on holiday in egypt for my birthday, so sorry guys can't make it this time. hopefully july 13th or 20th ???


Ok mate have a good holiday! see you at the next one :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

balls! I forgot about the last one  and i cant make the 15th June im on a work white water rafting charity event.

Ill see you guys in July. 

Chris


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

No one going to Ace Cafe :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> No one going to Ace Cafe :?


Working in the AM other side of London


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Markets that bad, you've been forced to set up a pitch at Petticoat Lane? :wink: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> Markets that bad, you've been forced to set up a pitch at Petticoat Lane? :wink: :lol:


They're not good mate at all, just a storm that needs to be weathered i hope :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Markets that bad, you've been forced to set up a pitch at Petticoat Lane? :wink: :lol:
> ...


There's allways a job in the lead refinery for you mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Bluewater please


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> Bluewater please


Ok mate see ya there :wink:


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Sorry all I am not going to around for this meet, hope to see at the next one

    

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi guys!
Dubai was hot hot hot and not cheap !!!  
I should be there for the Bluewater convoy ! :roll:

John... the answer to your question i believe it is Hong Kong.
or i can put you in touch with a company in kent, that is were i got my new one from. i will show it to you on sunday.
which one are you after?
a18eem


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

renton72 said:


> balls! I forgot about the last one  and i cant make the 15th June im on a work white water rafting charity event.
> 
> Ill see you guys in July.
> 
> Chris


thats 2 krispys you will have missed............. are you back on that diet !!?? :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> Sorry all I am not going to around for this meet, hope to see at the next one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sophie wants to know if you can drop scott off to the pub at around 6.30?? :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Anyone heard from Olivier, i saw his old car on the A20 the other night, certainly the occupant was better looking than our Gallic friend :roll:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Anyone heard from Olivier, i saw his old car on the A20 the other night, certainly the occupant was better looking than our Gallic friend :roll:


ha ha!! :lol: 
...but wait...what does that make me.....your popadum buddy ??!! haha :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

a18eem said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone heard from Olivier, i saw his old car on the A20 the other night, certainly the occupant was better looking than our Gallic friend :roll:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: More like Yorkshire pudding buddy !


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Hi guys!
> Dubai was hot hot hot and not cheap !!!
> I should be there for the Bluewater convoy ! :roll:
> 
> ...


He's got one now Arif cheers mate,but im allways in the market 

See you at bluewater mate.

Dave: See you next time Dave :wink:

Tony: Funny enough i have been speaking to olivier! ill let you know how he is when i see you all  :wink:

Erm just realised my dad is over from spain on the 14th, and will want to go out to dinner on the 15th! 
I'll see if they all want to come for a curry


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Is it still on for Sunday then ?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Haven't been allowed a curry for ages, so hope it is!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Is it still on for Sunday then ?


Yeah so long as you guys dont mind my mum and dad there 

I know they wont care :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Is it still on for Sunday then ?
> ...


No probs, Do they know about blow-back :lol: ?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Are you kidding...he taught me all i know!

He is ... THE MASTER 8) :lol: :wink:


----------



## CC (Mar 20, 2007)

Don't think i'll be able to make this one lads taking the old man out to dinner for Fathers day.

Will catch up next time round


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

CC said:


> Don't think i'll be able to make this one lads taking the old man out to dinner for Fathers day.
> 
> Will catch up next time round


Ok mate catch ya next time :wink:

Mine are looking forward to being LEEK crew members :lol: :wink:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

I know this isn't quite on subject but is any one going to the evenTT08.

If so I would be keen to drive up with you. 

Chris (renton) are you going this year if so are you going on the track?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

James

I'm going (early!) - full track day me thinks :roll:

Probably having an Austrian renegade with me

Kev


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

blackers said:


> I know this isn't quite on subject but is any one going to the evenTT08.
> 
> If so I would be keen to drive up with you.
> 
> Chris (renton) are you going this year if so are you going on the track?


James,

How are you?

Im not 100% decided yet. I have a work social day on the saturday prior and it depends whether im in a fit state to drive to Rockingham on the Sunday. Im 50/50 at the moment.

I will let you know. If i do go i wont be going on the track, i enjoyed the spectating last year.

Give me a couple of weeks as i might not attend the work event.

Is anyone else going ? John, Tony, Ryan, Anthony etc?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Its my weekend on i'm affraid and i'd have to book three days off as its' nights. :?

Plus i need to save my holiday for another special event coming up  :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> Is anyone else going ? John, Tony, Ryan, Anthony etc?


On holiday. Again :roll: :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Nando said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone else going ? John, Tony, Ryan, Anthony etc?
> ...


The amount of time you spend away from england, you might aswell 
get foriegn domicile tax status !! :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll be meeting you all at Bluewater now, Iv'e just been told about a water birthing class thingy that were booked into from 2 till 4 tomorrow. Apparently I was told [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]

So I will see you at 6 tomo

Grumpy Ant


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> I'll be meeting you all at Bluewater now, Iv'e just been told about a water birthing class thingy that were booked into from 2 till 4 tomorrow. Apparently I was told [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]
> 
> So I will see you at 6 tomo
> 
> Grumpy Ant


Ok mate thats a table for 6 then! Me,Elle,Mum,Dad,Tony and Kev :lol: :wink:

See you at bluewater


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

See you all soon  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Morning all, nice to see you all again, was a bit of a mothers meeting, but at least we know who dosen't mind getting their t1ts out in public :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Morning all, nice to see you all again, was a bit of a mothers meeting, but at least we know who dosen't mind getting their t1ts out in public :lol:


ha ha :lol:

im quite proud of my t1ts!!
i really enjoyed last nights meet...it was quite a laugh.
happy birthday to you Antony once again and it was very nice to see you wearing your mums present(shirt) even though it would look better on me ! p.s my wife said good luck with the fishing !!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Morning all, nice to see you all again, was a bit of a mothers meeting, but at least we know who dosen't mind getting their t1ts out in public :lol:


What did I miss :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all, nice to see you all again, was a bit of a mothers meeting, but at least we know who dosen't mind getting their t1ts out in public :lol:
> ...


I'm not sure i could repeat  :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Good to see you all after quite a break.
Thanks for organising JH.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> Good to see you all after quite a break.
> Thanks for organising JH.


No problem RF :lol: :wink:

Ill sort a date out soon! :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

a18eem said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all, nice to see you all again, was a bit of a mothers meeting, but at least we know who dosen't mind getting their t1ts out in public :lol:
> ...


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I'll sort a date soon,prob 10th of August as we have Rockingham in between :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi guys !!
welcome to the new forum... am i the first to post??!
put me down for the next meet ....it should be school hols. so Sophie may want to say hello too!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Hi guys !!
> welcome to the new forum... am i the first to post??!
> put me down for the next meet ....it should be school hols. so Sophie may want to say hello too!


Bloody hell i forgot to put up a new date been so bloody busy!!!  :roll: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Could always do the ACE on the 9th


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Good idea! (but is there a curry house nearby??)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Right ive done it for the 24th of August then it doesn't affect the ACE meet,ill try and ,make that too 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=120117


----------

